# Belated Christmas Present



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2012)

My kids told me at Christmas that my present was not ready and that I would have to wait a while. I had no clue what it was. After our wonderful Church service this morning they beat me to the house with this. My son in law built this for me. Wow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2012)

That is spectacular!  Congrats!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 22, 2012)

That's it, I'm marrying my daughters of, now, where do I get son-in-law that can build this for me? Is it ok if they (daughters) are still around 10? 

p.s. it is a dream come thru, awesome.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG! I could kill people with that!  I'd just cook them whatever they wanted, and their arteries would clog out before my eyes! 

Wow I've always wanted something like this just for my patio. What are the wheels for? (Okay I can imagine, larger kill radius.)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow is right!  Wonderful, Paymaster!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow! What do the other two boxes do?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 22, 2012)

Fantastic!

Merry Christmas to ya.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 22, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Wow! What do the other two boxes do?



Box at the rear is the fire box.Smoke is piped forward to the cook chamber. The other is to hold wood during travel. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 22, 2012)

That is amazing!  My friend's husband built one but it is not moveable.  The trailer is a great touch!  A Christmas present well worth waiting for!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 22, 2012)

happy for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh great, now you HAVE to go to their house for dinner...  No more excuses.


----------



## Merlot (Jan 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh great, now you HAVE to go to their house for dinner... No more excuses.


 
Ha, that's what I was sitting here thinking..   but really.. what a great son in law!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jan 22, 2012)

I would say it was certainly worth the wait!  Gorgeous.  Congrats (and tell your SIL 'well done!!_') _


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2012)

~~~On the road again, just can't wait to get on the road again~~~


Very very nice!!!!!!

What are ya gonna name it?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW! I don't have any kids...is there a web site where I can order a SIL using PayPal?


----------

